# Mk-677



## Mr-modster (Jul 16, 2015)

Whats everyones opinion on mk-677? I have only just started looking into hgh and came across this. Does it produce the same results as injectable hgh? Has anyone run a cycle with a log? Can't rele seem to find much on it apart from a few study's and also I havent seen anyone say a bad word about it. So I am just finding it a little strange it's not more talked about.. whats your thoughts.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

they don't give the same results as GH or should i say it is impossible to compare as there is no concrete info out there that gives a comparable IU release of GH for comparison.

i have used this SARM but didn't like it due to the hunger it gives.....


----------



## M1T (Aug 2, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> they don't give the same results as GH or should i say it is impossible to compare as there is no concrete info out there that gives a comparable IU release of GH for comparison.
> 
> i have used this SARM but didn't like it due to the hunger it gives.....


 Interesting about the hunger, as I will need a big appetite when I bulk.

What at dose did you run? And did you feel and benefits?

did you run alongside GH too


----------



## Mr-modster (Jul 16, 2015)

I think I may be better off doing a little more research and running proper hgh. Seems most of the people raving about this sarm are the ones selling it which rings alarm bells.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

I ran it when it first came out. I liked it. Looked full etc. Didn't get the hunger Pscarb mentioned.

I wouldn't be too bothered going back to it and just sticky to the usual peptide stack as I look better on that


----------



## Mr-modster (Jul 16, 2015)

Dave_shorts said:


> I ran it when it first came out. I liked it. Looked full etc. Didn't get the hunger Pscarb mentioned.
> 
> I wouldn't be too bothered going back to it and just sticky to the usual peptide stack as I look better on that


 Which brand did you use mate?. I did order some in a rush to try it out when I first heard about it I have a holiday in a few weeks so not sure to give it a try or not dont really want to be bloated. But I hear it's down to sodium/potassium levels which I keep in check anyways


----------



## jcc (Jul 13, 2016)

Just thought I would add my two cents... I've been running for two months and like it. Joints feel better, mood is good, strength up slightly and better pumps. I haven't experienced the hunger, but am a bit fuller.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Mr-modster said:


> Which brand did you use mate?. I did order some in a rush to try it out when I first heard about it I have a holiday in a few weeks so not sure to give it a try or not dont really want to be bloated. But I hear it's down to sodium/potassium levels which I keep in check anyways


 I used Blackstone labs. But this don't think they make it anymore. I was lucky and didn't bloat at all


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

No hunger issues for me either but insanely bad tiredness. Both me and my wife. Defo not one that you can use dieting down.


----------



## Mr-modster (Jul 16, 2015)

Papa Lazarou said:


> No hunger issues for me either but insanely bad tiredness. Both me and my wife. Defo not one that you can use dieting down.


 Apparently the tiredness is ment to subside after a few weeks how long did you use it for?


----------



## M1T (Aug 2, 2016)

What brand and dosages are you all using?


----------



## Mr-modster (Jul 16, 2015)

I have just tried alphaform labs mk extreme for the last 4 days.. I have had to drop it as I gained around 7lbs of water and I got extreme hunger I thought It can't make me that hungry I was wrong I have never experienced hunger like it lol. I have decided to run real hgh so I don't think I'll bother with this to be honest.

Oh and alpha form labs mk is 30mg per capsule I took one a day.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

For the price of mk-677, I'd say people are better off saving for hgh or even some ghrp and ghrh peptides.


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

thought was horrible stuff , was full of water and felt awful , hands swole way up


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

@swole troll ran this IIRC. Hopefully he cann chime in with his knowledge on the subject


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

herc said:


> @swole troll ran this IIRC. Hopefully he cann chime in with his knowledge on the subject


 here's a couple threads i made on the topic

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/289686-gh-causing-unilateral-edema/?do=embed

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/289228-mk-677-unbearable-lethargy/?do=embed

needless to say i will not be running the stuff again

even though i cant 100% attribute the edema to the mk677 im 95% sure that was the main cause and even with alll that aside the lethargy is unreal

i was drinking 7-8 cups of fresh coffee per day (i usually drink 2-4) and i could hardly function at all

the stomach bloating is ridiculous as well

stuff's crap imo, ive got half a tub left i MIGHT try one tab EOD at some point just for the appetite stimulation which is its main benefit


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am back on this for sleep benefits, was listening to Shelby Stairns on PED radio podcast at the weekend, he believes that it is no good for muscle or fatloss but on a low dose of 7.5-10mg per night gave him great sleep....

been doing that this week and my sleep has been incredible, so will use it just for that benefit as that is as we know a benefit of more deeper sleep is better recovery....


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> i am back on this for sleep benefits, was listening to Shelby Stairns on PED radio podcast at the weekend, he believes that it is no good for muscle or fatloss but on a low dose of 7.5-10mg per night gave him great sleep....
> 
> been doing that this week and my sleep has been incredible, so will use it just for that benefit as that is as we know a benefit of more deeper sleep is better recovery....


 Going to miss that show. A lot of great info. I 1st learned about mk from S2H


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> i am back on this for sleep benefits, was listening to Shelby Stairns on PED radio podcast at the weekend, he believes that it is no good for muscle or fatloss but on a low dose of 7.5-10mg per night gave him great sleep....
> 
> been doing that this week and my sleep has been incredible, so will use it just for that benefit as that is as we know a benefit of more deeper sleep is better recovery....


 Agree with this, im on 10mg/day and my sleep is deffo better and i feel refreshed in the morning, dont get tiredness during the day and not much hunger after the first few days.


----------



## M1T (Aug 2, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> i am back on this for sleep benefits, was listening to Shelby Stairns on PED radio podcast at the weekend, he believes that it is no good for muscle or fatloss but on a low dose of 7.5-10mg per night gave him great sleep....
> 
> been doing that this week and my sleep has been incredible, so will use it just for that benefit as that is as we know a benefit of more deeper sleep is better recovery....


 What brand?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

I know a few "bros" that love it


----------



## M1T (Aug 2, 2016)

@Pscarb what brand you using bud?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

M1T said:


> @Pscarb what brand you using bud?


 Muscle Rage buddy


----------



## Quard (Oct 14, 2017)

Mr-modster said:


> Whats everyones opinion on mk-677? I have only just started looking into hgh and came across this. Does it produce the same results as injectable hgh? Has anyone run a cycle with a log? Can't rele seem to find much on it apart from a few study's and also I havent seen anyone say a bad word about it. So I am just finding it a little strange it's not more talked about.. whats your thoughts.


 MK-677 is amazing man , if used a couple of times now. I stacked it with LGD-4033 and got great results, currently on week 5. There is some decent information here:


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Quard said:


> MK-677 is amazing man , if used a couple of times now. I stacked it with LGD-4033 and got great results, currently on week 5. There is some decent information here:
> 
> 3


 you know its hard sale marketing that actually puts people off most of the time

youve posted 6 times and at least 4 of those posts have had that link in them


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

swole troll said:


> youve posted 6 times and at least 4 of those posts have had that link in them


 Not any more...


----------



## Ray-2017 (Aug 29, 2017)

I find its great for sleep. But the negatives are that it makes you sleepy, look watery and could cause insulin resistance. Insulin resistance can make bodybuilding extremely difficult.


----------



## mikephilip (Nov 14, 2017)

It has been shown to increase fat-free mass, enhance sleep quality, improve healing of muscle, improve hair and skin appearance.


----------



## Waterbear (Jan 24, 2019)

@Pscarb you still using MK-677 for sleep quality mate? Recon it's worth the money?


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> the effect on insulin resistance would be very small and be countered by training to be fair
> 
> No mate not using anything these days but it was good for sleep


 Is there any noteworthy GH releasing effect at 10 mg?


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> i doubt it


 I figure why not and will be adding 10 mg mk 667 to my GH peptide stack, if nothing else then for better sleep. Hoping to avoid the hunger spike!

Is there any sense in taking the mk 667 at the same time as GH peptides? Also do you guys recommend to take it prebed?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Dannyb0yb said:


> I figure why not and will be adding 10 mg mk 667 to my GH peptide stack, if nothing else then for better sleep. Hoping to avoid the hunger spike!
> 
> Is there any sense in taking the mk 667 at the same time as GH peptides? Also do you guys recommend to take it prebed?


 You'll probably find all you need to know in this thread bud:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/322779-swole-troll-on-mk-677-a-meat-heads-guide/?do=embed


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> well MK677 mimics GHRP-6 so no real point taking when using a GHRP/GHRH peptide stack but by all means use it......
> 
> in my opinion, no sense taking two substances that affect natural GH release, your body will only release a certain amount of GH


 Point taken. Will stick to the peptides


----------



## johnny_english101 (Feb 21, 2019)

personal opinion - weight gain of 7 pounds in 3 weeks, water I know, no hunger problems, sleep same. Worst side effect being tendonitis in the elbow which stopped my use. Alphaform labs was the make.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

johnny_english101 said:


> personal opinion - weight gain of 7 pounds in 3 weeks, water I know, no hunger problems, sleep same. Worst side effect being tendonitis in the elbow which stopped my use. Alphaform labs was the make.


 That wasn't a side effect of the mk677 just coincidental


----------

